

What’s Wrong With GNU make? - tech_junkie
http://www.futurechips.org/tips-for-power-coders/what%E2%80%99s-wrong-gnu-make.html

======
nwmcsween
There's more than just GNU make, autotools is a mess as well and the coreutils
code has many features but the code is still a nightmare to look at.. GNU
doesn't really have a great track record for readable or extendable code but I
guess this is due to the age as well.

